# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Marton Theme - Nhà hàng ở Đài Loan

## hantt.163

*Nhà hàng Marton Theme. Địa chỉ: 101, YiZhong Street, 2F, North District, Cao Hùng 


*Một nhà hàng có cái bài trí được  xếp vào hàng đặc biệt trên thế giới: từ ghế ngồi, bàn ăn  đến đồ vật trang trí đều mô phỏng từ... bồn cầu, bồn tắm,  gương, vòi hoa sen, rèm tắm! Phong cách khá kì lạ nhưng nhà  hàng thu hút được một lượng khách khổng lồ đến dùng bữa từ  những ngày đầu mới thành lập. Nhiều người hiếu kì đã tìm  đến đây và hứa hẹn chắc chắn sẽ quay trở lại bởi không chỉ  có phong cách lạ, quán còn có thực đơn đa dạng và rất ngon,  giá từ 150-250 TWD cho mỗi suất ăn, bao gồm cả canh và kem. Nhà  hàng mở cửa từ 11g30-20g00 hàng ngày, cuối tuần từ 11g00-20g30.

(dulichdailoan.net)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Đài Loan (Đài Bắc - Đài Trung - Đài Nam - Cao Hùng) - Hà Nội (6 ngày 5 đêm) - Giá 22.680.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Ha Noi - Dai Loan (Dai Bac - Dai Trung - Dai Nam - Cao Hung) - Ha Noi (6 ngay 5 dem) - Gia 22.680.000 VND/Khach*


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đài Loan* - *tour du lich Dai Loan*Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Đài Loan - du lich Dai Loan*

----------


## khanhszin

nhà hàng dưới biển hả zời

----------


## lovetravel

vừa ăn vừa đc ngắm sinh vật biển

----------

